# Online request form



## Judy (Feb 4, 2012)

What happens to the requests that we submit online?  

I submitted two requests many months ago. I have not heard one word since.  How do I know whether my requests have been forgotten?


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 9, 2012)

*I wonder too*

I've put in online requests several times and there has never been any type of acknowledgement that my search is in place.  I currently have my 2nd deposit with DAE.  The first exchange I made I found the unit i wanted online.  It would be great if DAE would indicate the ongoing on their website.  I wonder if "gold" members have better service?


----------



## eschjw (Feb 9, 2012)

*Call DAE*

I have always called DAE to put in a request and it has worked well for me. I would call them and tell them about your concerns.
Here is the number 1 800 468 1799.


----------



## Judy (Feb 16, 2012)

I called today.  I was told that the request I put in online in July 2010 for a week in June 2012 is "not in the system".  There's nothing available for the request I put in in July 2011 for March 2013.  I was unable to find out whether anyone was working on my request or if it was just sitting there waiting for a match to appear.  I think the latter (like RCI and II, but without the ability to keep track online ? ) 

I was also told that I would have 24-48 hours to respond if a match were to become available (I'm doing a request first and am a Gold member)  I'll be traveling and out of phone contact for 3 months beginning in March of this year.  My internet access will be erratic.  

The DAE phone rep suggested I just let my request run and call back when I return in June.  I'm not sure I'm comfortable with that.  What do you all think?


----------



## abbekit (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm not happy with DAE's inability to do anything on-line.  I put in a number of requests, sometimes I get calls. But I can't check online to see what my status is of the many requests I made.

Plus I don't have time to continuously call them to ask about possible exchanges.  I wish they could becoming more user friendly since people use the internet these days for all their travel planning.  It seems to me that DAE is really behind the times.


----------



## Ask DAE (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello all! Thanks as always for your input. 

We do intend to give members access to their request history and status and hope to release it later this year onto our site www.daelive.com. 

We know our members are looking to check status on a regular basis and right now, we discuss options with customers on the phone. While we try to give a proactive, current status to as many members as possible this way, we have so many requests being placed and filled daily that we are not able to contact every open request by phone. 

Thus our forthcoming feature online!

As for our request fulfillment process: We receive requests online and by phone and they are immiately pushed into a request matching system. From that system we match requests three ways. First we stop all incoming deposits from showing as available on our web site if they match any outstanding requests we may have. We also search various trading partners' inventory to see if we can find requests matches at any given time. Third, we run all requests against our owner base and call out to DAE members who own matching inventory and ask them proactively to deposit their week. 

A large percentage of our business is based on filling these requests and we know the importance of getting status updates to our members. We are always ready to help by phone on for any updates today, stay tuned and we'll update you when we have more! 

Thanks again.


----------

